# BTTF (pre) Body on Auction



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=760&item=6950434969&rd=1


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi TK :wave: 
It looks like we might get another release soon! :thumbsup: Hope this means RC2 will keep the slot car line.

Larry


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I only get page not able to be displayed when I click on the link.

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I wonder: 
1) How this test shot got out the door?
2) What other cars could possibly be in a BTTF themed release?

I saw the pic while the link was up. It was a novel collectible if nothing else. Nothing I'd want to put on a track.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I wonder:
> 1) How this test shot got out the door?
> 2) What other cars could possibly be in a BTTF themed release?
> 
> I saw the pic while the link was up. It was a novel collectible if nothing else. Nothing I'd want to put on a track.


I read on the DC board where some unscrupulous employees at the factory are getting a few pieces out just for that reason (auctions), because they know the collect-ability of them. There was a guy passing around some pieces that were factory DC mock-ups, or blanks, or something. Another guy was selling a lot of odd and Promo Tyco slot pieces, who was challenged about acquiring them. It turned out he had a relative that worked inside. This guy had some fantastic pieces--stuff no one knew existed. Many of his cars went for well over $100.00 each.

I wonder what else is coming out too. I’m really not looking forward to Scooby-do, Lost in space or BTTF style cars myself, but I’ll take Starsky & Hutch’s Torino, The Monkee-mobile, or Bond’s….(James Bond’s) Aston. 
If I got those, I’d be shaken—not stirred!  

Ertl/Rc-2 has the licensing rights to all of these already. 


Cheers..


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

It's a lot to ask, but I hereby commit not to drive up the price on that auction.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*No thanks..........*

Didn't really pique my interest. rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

For those who can't use the link... With a bit less than 3 days left, the red "JL Factory Injection Shot" of the BTTF DeLorean has 3 bids with the current one at $26. If you search for items offered by win_store2004, it'll pop up.

I wouldn't want it but I'm guessing there's a market for such things. I noticed that our friend slots_n_stuff was one of early the bidders. Should be interesting to watch, anyway.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Black Thunder*

whats this? Black Thunder? same hong kong seller reads"*Attention: This is my special color in hand now. Don't Miss the last chance to own this special mustang.* "


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

An insider sleazebag could potentially cause serious financial damage to RC2. There have been cases where prototypes were produced but failed to pass muster at the last minute with the license holder. If these items find their way out of the destroy bin and on to e-bay RC2 could potentially lose their license or at the very least have some serious 'splainin to do.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I wonder:
> 1) How this test shot got out the door?
> 2) What other cars could possibly be in a BTTF themed release?
> 
> I saw the pic while the link was up. It was a novel collectible if nothing else. Nothing I'd want to put on a track.


 With regards to #2, if I'm not mistaken, I've seen this release referred to as "Pop Culture", and it seemed like the slot car equivalent of JL's "Hollywood on Wheels" diecast series... I thought they mentioned Herbie and the General and the Bandit. Now WHERE I got that info... I think it was mentioned on the diecast board, but I couldn't tell you what the thread was even about... sorry for the vagueness...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Try This Link...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6950434969


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I mentioned a few days ago about this auction, and I am glad and hoping no one "hammers" a big bid on it, I would love to get it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Must be nice to have access and be able to liberate items like that...

I am sure RC2 would be happy to no end..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think its kind of cool that we now get to see and possibly acquire things we would never even see before ebay...but we have to watch out for the scammers too.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Youch!

Did you guys notice the final bid...US $85.67.....

Note the winning bidders screen name........Marty must have wanted to go back one more time!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnnies.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and he's probably not even a slotter...


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

joez870 said:


> ...and he's probably not even a slotter...


but he is a Michael J. Fox Fan, think that`s the reason for high bidding


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

got to be too much for me, I thought I would have it at 50.00.. the guy emailed me pics of bowtie brigade test shots, I made a small offer, but wasn't really interested in them. He wanted me to promise I wouldn't resell them and keep them in my collection. I'm sure he'll have them up soon, he has a fast-n-furious test shot up now.


----------

